# Cyberpunk 2077



## vsideboy

Anyone else got it?

I finished playing another game last night with my mate about 23:55, thought shall I go to bed or just go on Cyberpunk for a little bit once the pre order counter gets to zero (at midnight), so hung on getting a little excited.

Timer went to zero, game activated, clicked to start it and came up needing a patch installing saying it'll take 55 minutes haha typical! :wall:

So I'll just have to leave it until tonight now.:car:


----------



## Shiny

My lad showed me a video yesterday of all the glitches, presumably on the release version. Probably why there are so many patches.


----------



## James_R

My lads PS5 is due to arrive on xmas eve.

He's revved up for getting Cyberpunk (as well as Spider-Man which is coming with the console)

Hope they tickle up the glitches before then!
A grumpy teenager and xmas don't go together very well LOL


----------



## Shiny

8 years of development  -


----------



## Brian1612

Simple patch will fix that. Basically the way gaming is now. Every game delivers with a patch ready to download & install

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Played for a few hours last night and about half an hour this morning and other than 1 guy dancing around inside a vending machine it's been working perfectly fine, I'm using a base model PS4 from about 8 years ago.

Plenty of people milling around, on occasion a certain texture loads while you're looking at it (like on a car bonnet etc.) but certainly not a deal breaker.


----------



## Starbuck88

I should be having a PS5 turn up hopefully next week some time, fingers crossed it doesn't get Cancelled.

After seeing the bugs and the frame rates and stuff on the Base PS4 which is what I have, I thought, I will wait for the next gen patch/upgrade and buy the game then.

I was going to buy it for the PC but my PC although it seems would run it at Ultra settings, it won't do Ray Tracing.

So as I was so hyped for the game, I have been waiting for years for this, I am a little bummed I didn't get it day 1.

Do I just buy it for PC and play it in ultra without ray tracing or buy the PS4 version to play on PS5 at lower graphics quality but better Frame Rates than on PS4 or do I wait for the next gen update?

I am hopeful the next gen update to Cyberpunk will mean by then lots of bug and glitch fixes and hopefully there will be some form of Ray Tracing too.


----------



## vsideboy

1 crash and 1 guy dancing in a vending machine in about 5 hours of play time. 
Can't complain personally.

Had plenty of crashes while playing Snow Runner with my mate and other random glitches and trucks dancing around the screen and that's been out for 6 months.

All games have some problems regardless of how long they've been out so not going to complain after 4 days.

Think people have got too hyped up and expected too much.


----------



## Shiny

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338390123373801472


----------



## Starbuck88

vsideboy said:


> 1 crash and 1 guy dancing in a vending machine in about 5 hours of play time.
> Can't complain personally.
> 
> Had plenty of crashes while playing Snow Runner with my mate and other random glitches and trucks dancing around the screen and that's been out for 6 months.
> 
> All games have some problems regardless of how long they've been out so not going to complain after 4 days.
> 
> Think people have got too hyped up and expected too much.


I'm one of the hyped up guys and see this launch as a total disaster.

I'm going to wait and see how the game fairs after some updates and a 'next gen' update too.

I think a lot of people are ok with the bugs, almost expected this day and age (whatever happened to putting out a finished and polished game?), the marketing for the game is what has shafted them.

We were promised a totally immersive RPG where we could control the narrative and the outcome of your character.

We can't. 98% is fixed, 2% actually affects things but end up on the same path anyway. So you're on a fixed rail track for the game.

They have even gone as far to change the game from 'RPG' to 'Action Adventure' now it's launched which is shady imo.

I probably shouldn't support that behaviour but I will buy it eventually.


----------



## vsideboy

yeah totally understand where you're coming from mate.

Don't pay for testing, let the consumer do the testing and provide structural powerpoint feedback presentations (or complain on twitter at a minimum) then fix issues based on that feedback.

Saves testing cash mate.


----------



## TakDetails

Will be playing this next week.
Looking forward to playing it as there hasn’t been any worthy games out this year except Death Stranding which looks good but to me it’s just a looong walking simulator & Assassins Creed Valhalla which I’m not in a rush to get yet.

Few friends have mentioned bugs and also that the sensitivity needing to be adjusted all the way down. Also been told it plays a bit Fallout which I weren’t really a fan of the series I find it too strategic and technical whereas I’m a very laid back gamer who sometimes doesn’t want to think lol.

I do know (hopefully) by the time I play some of the major issues will be sieved out. Don’t expect a launched game to be completely flawless but to me it just seems (from what I’ve heard) unfinished like how Days Gone was at release.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Just keep your expectations low and then you cannot be disappointed mate.
I'd not been hyped up over it for 8 years like some people and then they were crushed on launch day.

Another stint and I've had 1 person not fully rendered in the time before they got killed, I got handed an invisible gun (but it was there when I needed to use it) and one enemy glitching in a lift (although this was convenient for killing him haha)

Not an end of the world I'm going to demand my money back and sue the developers situation for me though.

Good luck pal, hope you have a small number of issues like me and not the devastation that some people are reporting.


----------



## cangri

Like any new product it will have it`s bugs.
You can totally see they`ve put a lot of work into details.


----------



## Starbuck88

Very surprised to see this news this morning:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-55359568

SONY has pulled Cyberpunk off their stores and offering refunds.


----------



## TakDetails

To reduce the noise from gamers that’s the better thing to do. It’ll most likely be back when a large majority of bugs have been ironed out. Or it won’t be released at all on PS4.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

There will be some frantic patching going on in the background for sure.

Had it been delayed before console launch, it would have seriously limited launch titles for either platform


----------



## vsideboy

Big patch yesterday apparently resolved a lot of issues.


----------



## TakDetails

Patch sorted much?
Got it as an “early xmas - late bday present” 
PS on rest mode installing as we speak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Sorry mate, missed the response.

Not sure what the patch fixed as I've had very little problems with it.

Only got an original PS4, however I did put a bigger hard drive in last year so perhaps that's why I've had few problems compared to others with an old PS4? No idea.


----------



## James_R

We bought it for my lad (18) for Christmas to play on his new PS5.

It crashed, completely 2 or 3 times. Black screen with error text on it.
No biggie really and he has been pretty happy with it.

Though he completed it after 3-4 days.

I was slightly disappointed in that for him.

He's been really impressed with the game.
Graphics are superb at a constant 60fps


----------



## beatty599

James_R said:


> We bought it for my lad (18) for Christmas to play on his new PS5.
> 
> It crashed, completely 2 or 3 times. Black screen with error text on it.
> No biggie really and he has been pretty happy with it.
> 
> Though he completed it after 3-4 days.
> 
> I was slightly disappointed in that for him.
> 
> He's been really impressed with the game.
> Graphics are superb at a constant 60fps


3-4 days? A guy in work was telling my the intro to the game was 14 hours long! I don't blame your son given with Covid there's not much else to do, but I thought it was a much longer game.


----------



## James_R

beatty599 said:


> 3-4 days? A guy in work was telling my the intro to the game was 14 hours long! I don't blame your son given with Covid there's not much else to do, but I thought it was a much longer game.


I dunno, it was definitely 3-4 days though I remember him coming downstairs and telling us.

I think he's completed it again since going through different scenarios.

Hoping DLC's will make it more interesting


----------



## Brian1612

James_R said:


> I dunno, it was definitely 3-4 days though I remember him coming downstairs and telling us.
> 
> I think he's completed it again since going through different scenarios.
> 
> Hoping DLC's will make it more interesting


Maybe the main story but surely not all the side quests? I'm at 155 hrs on the Witcher 3: Wild Hunt which comes from the same studio that done Cyber Punk. They are well known for making absolutely massive games.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Not played it for a while but read there's a big update coming shortly with some free dlc content too so probably go back on it and see what's happening.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------

